# So long old friends...



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

I figured this would be the most appropriate forum to post this in since Polar Lights is where it all started (for me anyway).

Life is full of many strange twists and turns and so for the second time in my life, I will be leaving model building behind.

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who made this such a great place to hang out and share ideas and laughs.

Thanks to the folks who made the Jupiter 2 Crew Kit a success (it was a blast working on the project & the input from everyone gave me a challenge I hope I lived up to), but with Polar Lights effectively gone, there's really nothing much out there that I'm interested in building anymore (sorry...never was a "Trek" guy!)

The loss of a 25 year+ stash of kits, supplies and tools around the same time took most of the wind out of my sails and trying to replace what I considered "must haves" is just too expensive to be feasible anymore (and truthfully, I just don't have the heart to start all over).

Since the J2 Crew Kit project was the last thing I actually did any "hands-on" work on (2 years ago already) I've finally recognized that I'm not likely to pick up the hobby again anytime in the forseeable future (too many other things eating up my time nowadays) and it's time to move on.

If there's anything I can help somebody with, I'll try to answer any e-mails as time permits.

I'll *definitely* miss you guys (including old buds I haven't seen 'round these parts in years like Henry "Gemini 12"), but I don't feel like I have anything substantial to contribute anymore so it's probably time to say farewell.

*MODEL ON GUYS!*


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OH Sure, just when a new guy comes on ( moi ) and might learn something, everybody bails out !!
Good Luck !!
Oh, keep a tube 'o glue around to sniff sometimes just for old time's sake.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

You can still drop in from time to time....


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It is sad, but life is not over. We have fun here besides talking about and showing models. So, drop by from time to time to chat! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey FF - _Most_ of us around here don't have anything substantial to contribute, but that hasn't stopped us!
Seriously, Do what you must - but there'll always be a seat open for you around here...kinda like "Cheers" without the booze.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

flyingfrets said:


> I figured this would be the most appropriate forum to post this in since Polar Lights is where it all started (for me anyway).
> 
> Life is full of many strange twists and turns and so for the second time in my life, I will be leaving model building behind.
> 
> ...


 Don E mail me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Bert


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

what ever happened to henry ?


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

We'll miss you Frets.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Dude! You made my 1/35 SPINDRIFT POSSIBLE! Say it aint so!

I dig what your laying down though....Things do change.... Just today I was thinken....If I wasn't married....would I be buying kits or spending all my cash at HOOTERS!? and 24 HR fitness......hmmmmmmm

Take care bro!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hey FF,

Thanks for the J2 crew! You still have plenty to offer to this place!
Maybe it is just time for a sabatical?

We will keep a seat on the couch open for your return...

Good Luck!

MMM


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Sorry to hear this Frets- Hey NOT to Capitalize on your Leaving BUT... Got any Figure Kits you're thinkin' about Partin' with? Might as well leave the Hobby with some $$ right? lol E-mail me If you'd Like
[email protected]
JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dude, no reason to leave just 'cause you don't build models! Stick around for the coffee and donuts.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Hell. Last time I actually _built_ a kit, gasoline was going for $1.50 a gallon. That don't keep me from coming on here and acting like I know what I'm talking about. Stick around! There's lots of cool stuff to discuss besides strictly models.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

I take pride in knowing that I have never contributed anything of merit to this place, yet it don't keep me from seein' if there are any leftover donuts.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Why 'quit'? Why not just take a break of an arbitrary length?


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

I like what Otto Said!!!! And EVERYBODY really!! Keep your Kits you MIGHT just find they'll Come In Handy for ya' down the Road

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey FFrets you can come over and build my monster stash, play my Joe Perry, Yngwie, Vai, Atkins guitars anyday man. Period

And "Have A Cigar" me friend!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Frets,
Just pop your head in from time to time, like I do! Who knows? Maybe somebody'll say something REALLY stupid and you'll get enthused all over again!
Best regards,
Seaview


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

yamahog said:


> I take pride in knowing that I have never contributed anything of merit to this place, yet it don't keep me from seein' if there are any leftover donuts.


 You mean YOU were the one eating the donuts!?!? All this time I've been blaming Fluke and John P! 

Hawg, you are one slick operator!

Frets, don't go! Stay here and never grow up, just like the rest of us!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I only eat the jelly donuts.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Frets...Your Queen returns from the Land of the Windy City and finds this disturbing news! Methinks you have more to offer this band of misfits and slightly tarnished knights than you percieve. It is not so much how much one produces here...these trinkets made of styrene or resin...but what one contributes from the heart. This very Queen has but one kit herself in the works(sadly, for 16 changes of season now) and only has finished one, yeah, the Wolfman of Backward Arms and Docker pants (dost thou know of him?), yet your Queen finds here a banter and friendship found no where else in all the land. We bid you stay, but if you must go on a journey know that the royal court always holds favor for you and your place at the oval table will be waiting. We ask that you only remember two things of great importance...fresh brownies are on Monday and wherever you go...put the seat down.  

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Yeah basically just stay double F. Besides they can't really allow us back into the unsuspecting world. Wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

FlyingF, I hate Goodbyes - just drop in whenever and from wherever you feel like it. Those who support and visit this place have given me immeasurable enjoyment, regardless of how much or how little I can contribute in the way of 'serious' model making. It's a wonderful thing to know that I can share with other people, thousands of miles away, a rather specialised interest in sci-fi - to lose a fellow supporter would be very sad... Fox.


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Fret, I've been here little over 2 years, three if you count lurking and I have yet to post a kit I finished... Although I love the hobby, I am a hoarder hoping one day to have spare time, I still love to come here and read, post and hang. I know I have not contributed ANYTHING to these boards but I still consider it "home" As others said, do as you must but don't eliminate hobbies from your life. Hobbies are what makes the mundaine(sp?) hub-bub of everyday life less stressful. I know how "real" life can really bog you down and make you think there is no hope but keep the "faith" my friend b/c things change... EXAMPLE!
In the past month I've gone out to dinner with my parents and wife 4 times... Why does that matter? B/C My parents have been horribly divorced for 12 years and they have not said two words to each other for 11 of them. THEY HATED EACH OTHER!!! I never in a million years thought my parents would talk to each other. My father hit rock bottom emotionally and had no one to turn too. The MOST unlikely person was there for him. NOW they confide in each other and are "friends". I wish I could show you how much of a feat this is.

If you ever need to talk brotha, just email me... [email protected]

Travis


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hey Frets , i can really understand where you're at ( i've take an hiatus or two myself from it all ) . just remember , the hobby will wait if ya ever decide to get back into it .sometimes stepping away for whatever reasons will recharge the battery and may bring renewed vigor .
in the meantime , don't be a stranger . pop in and say hi once in a while .
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:wave: Hi Flying Frets,
We don't know each other ( yet), I just joined this crazy bunch a couple months ago after eavsdropping for a bit, but from all the foregoing statements I'd say you have a lot of ( good ? ) :freak: friends here.
My wife is developing Alzheimer's, and I have a chronic, severe heart condition, so reading these posts and gaining knowledge of the modeling craft has been a great help to me in my "dabbling" in model building and enjoying a hobby that, for a while, takes me away from the "real world" and helps pass many hours in a ( semi ) constructive way. 
I also "dabble" with the guitar and 'traditional' country music, so it seems even if you don't actually "build" right now, you must have some extensive knowledge of both, which, OK, to be selfish, I just might need! So at least keep your finger on the pulse of this place and who knows, you may have a relapse into this affliction. OR, maybe you'll just be able to answer my S.O.S. for help sometime ! ?
the Dabbler


----------



## rw2516 (Jun 1, 2002)

There was a time I was knocking out a kit about every three weeks.I had a regular assembly line going. I'd wash 6 or 7 in the kitchen sink, then trim and sand the parts, then start assembling and puttying then primer them all and finally paint them all. Then start on a new batch. For the past three years I've been working on one single kit, Dracula's Dragster. Finished everything but painting the head in a couple weeks back in summer of 2003. Didn't touch it for a year. Last summer found a day with nothing to do and painted the face. Hopefully will find time to finish it sometime this summer. Things come up like painting the house, etc. Got a Lab pup and he takes up an awful lot of time. I still check out these boards every day.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Let's Make It "Au Revoir" (sp?)*

Frets,

What Otto69, et al, said - you don't necessarily have to burn those bridges behind you. If you must let go of the hobby for a while, fine. Clean up all your tools, get rid of the perishables - paint, glue, etc. - then box everything up and store it until the day the bug starts to itch again. It'd be a shame to have to start from scratch, and so much nicer when you uncrate your 'old friends' - your carefully packed hobby tools - and dive back in.

So let's not say goodbye, just _au revell...au revore... _Arrrggh! 

See ya later!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I think Mark (and everybody) makes a good point. This is just a hobby after all - a way to get out of the fast lane, pass some time and maybe put together something that looks cool. We've seen too many stories here on the boards of folks, for one reason or another, getting rid of their hobby items, only to regret it later on. If this comes in cycles, as it has for most of us, you'll be itching to get back to it.
I haven't built a kit in awhile, but last week as I was under the gun on a deadline I said to my wife "You know what I feel like doing? Building a model!" And it was because of the pressure I was under to get the job done, I just wanted to check out for awhile and do something for myself. I didn't then, but I've got the Sleepy Hollow kit waiting in the wings for the first rainy Saturday...


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

If they allowed people to hang around only because they had something worthwhile to contribute to the hobby, my post count would be... ah, three. Stick around Frets. I don't interact with you regularly but I found your comments notable. I'm sure others would miss you terribly. 

And I don't know the circumstances, but if you lost your stash, just start a new one... even if it's a snap kit.

José


----------



## gruffydd (Feb 22, 1999)

Flying, I hear ya, I've been pretty sporadic with it all myself of late, but I did vacuum the dust off my sealed kits in the garage as part of my spring cleaning, so that's a good sign for me. I have nothing significant to serve up here at the moment other than to say Hi everyone, I still exist!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

FF, If you can't model, keep the music comin' dude!! :thumbsup: 



ChrisW said:


> .....I've got the Sleepy Hollow kit waiting in the wings for the first rainy Saturday...


CDub, A rainy Saturday to start it and two solid rainy weeks to get the cape to fit to the shoulders.......... whew.

RK


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Mr. flyingFrets,

It seems to me like you have alot of friends here who care, very much, about you. It would truly be a shame to see you leave.


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

just take my money and run you coward flyingfrets. thanks for nothing you piece of crap.i will let your place of business, the new jersey rmv, know they have an internet thief scam artist in their employment.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

!

...the Hell?!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

"... never take life seriously.nobody gets out alive anyway."


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

i've waited three months and listened to his bull. i sent him money in june and it is now october. buyer beware. flyingfrets took three of us for our money and no kit or refund . he wont answer his e-mail


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

he is leaving this board out of shame


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

i hate to do it this way but dont take people's money and run.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'm sorry to see a long-time and respected member leave the board.

However Frets, I do think that you should first contact Lisfan and straighten things up with him ASAP. I've always thought of you as an upstanding guy. So, if money was sent to you for a product, then you should supply the promised product, provide a reasonable delivery date, or return the payment right away.

And good luck in the future with wherever life takes you.

Huzz


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

hi huzz

thank you phil


----------



## Karl_Kolchak (Aug 30, 2005)

Your going to miss Barry Yoner day!!!!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

good luck Frets...god speed you on your journey and may it take you where you need to be!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Old timers are dropping like flies here, FF , which stinks All the Figure builders
are leaving. Pop in once in a while or I may jump too!!


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Actually, if he did rip off several people here, here is probably better of without him.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hey Mitch...

I'm not going anywhere! I say..."Life Goes On" Let em' drop if need be!

MMM


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Time to end this conversation.
If you've been ripped off you might want to advise Hank.
I'd suggest that you e-mail him with the specifics of your complaint.
Hobby Talk is Hank's operation, I don't know if he can help you.
I do Know that I can't, and that it's time for this thread to be closed.

Dave


----------

